# Rancilio V3 and Rancilio Rocky Grinder



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am the proud owner of the Rancilio home equipment and very pleased with its performance. I am however still a novice and experimenting with grinds, tamping and amount of coffee to put into my portafilter basket. One thing I noticed today was that I can gauge how much coffee to put in by how far I can turn my portafilter with basket when empty. If I put in too much it will not turn to the required position but if I put too little I am left with a puck that's not quite dry enough in the basket and the pour is too quick. I am currently undergoing training by COFFEECHAP who I work with. So if you want advice ask him he is spot on!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thankyou very much for your kind words and welcome to the forum, loads of people on here that will welcome you and help as you need.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might be worth you posting in the introduce yourself area as well..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!

If you want to try and be consistent with your dosing, buy a set of scales off ebay. Mine were £5 and as I can now dose the same every time which has greatly improved my coffee.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks I was thinking about it but you have convinced me, I shall buy some now. Ebay here I come.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure how to do that, new to the forum world but I will try. Thanks.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Where is the introduce yourself area, sorry if thats a silly question never used forums before now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

here you go pb try this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?13-Introductions


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Great set up. Just sold mine on after 2 and a half year's fun and learning with it. Had some really superb espresso on it over that time. I wish you well in getting just as much enjoyment, frustration (!) and top rate espresso on yours. Great that you are getting some expert training via coffeechap..... it's the best possible way to get confidence and skill in the early stages by getting knowledgeable help and advice. Keep us posted.

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perhaps not expert but not bad


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link BP


----------

